# Roof Top A/C



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has ever installed a roof top a/c in there camper shell. The type that sits on the bed of your truck. I'd like some ideas on how to install one. Thanks.:texasflag


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

*A/C*

If you can use a skill saw you wont have any problems. The install is self explanatory once you look at the unit. Be sure and take your time while sealing the unit to the camper. 2 hours max.:texasflag The unit seperates into 2 pieces, 1inside and 1 outside. You can do this by yourself but an extra set of hands will make the job way easier.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks reba3825. I assume the thermostat wire and power wire will be inside the camper. I guess just a basic thermostat will work as well?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Fan controls and t-stat will be attached to the unit if you buy one for a pop up camper. I would make sure the roof of the camper can support the weight and vibration from the a/c unit while going down the road, I don't think they are designed or reinforced for it.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Fishtexx. That's something ive not considered.


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Air conditioners are designed to fit into the hole of a skylight vent. Just remove the skylight vent make sure the bracing is sufficient and viola your done except for the power.


----------

